# River Musky Doubles!!!!



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

Needless to say, lack of a monster, we're still cheezin. Doubles in the backyard practically.


----------



## Weatherby (May 27, 2005)

Nice fish!


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Very nice fish!!! I just started chasing muskies last summer and really love doing it from a boat. I can't imagine how fun it would be while wading. Great job!!!


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Nice Fish!!!!!!!! Wading too!:B Looks like your Steelie fishin.


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

We did see plenty of steelheaders. We were carrying our muskie rods and everyone kept asking "what the hell are you fishing for?" If you ask me, I think those muskies throughout the river system feed on smaller steelhead. Not to mention, when we wade the river fishing for muskies, we sometimes get follows right up to us, probably within 10 feet of our bodies when we're actually waist deep. Its such a rush.


----------



## esox62 (May 19, 2006)

man, too cool. that is awsome...! its such a rush getting a follow anytime, thats the main reason why i chase them. i cant imagine getting a follow while wading...!!! great job guys.


----------



## Jackfish (Apr 15, 2004)

awsome - has to be a blast to chase them that way - congrats on the nice fish


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Its cool to see there still is a fishable population in the river you are fishing.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

nice job oh those monsters.


----------



## esoxangler (Apr 1, 2005)

Looks like the upper-Grand to me.


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

Yeah we fish the upper Grand often for muskies, however, these two skiis were not caught there. You would be very surprised if I revealed the location, but i think I'll keep it to myself for now! The upper Grand does produce some nice fish though, one of which can be seen at the Gander Mountain in Mentor. A gentleman I frequently talk muskies with caught a 49 inch, 33 pounder last year. MONSTER. There's a pic in the fishing section. 

And PS - Why does everyone say the upper grand? You said "Looks like the upper-Grand to me." I mean I know there's water in the background, but how could you even tell one from another?


----------



## sevenx (Apr 21, 2005)

Nice fish and great pics, I like the one with the fish and you standing knee deep in the water. Thanks for sharing. S


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

MuskieJim said:


> .
> 
> And PS - Why does everyone say the upper grand? You said "Looks like the upper-Grand to me."


Typically one asks that sort of question in hopes of getting a more specific answer such as "Yea, it was the upper grand....how did you know?" OR " Nope we were actually fishing the Muamee".

That being said I literally have certain streches of the Scioto digitally imprinted in my head, and I often instantly recognize where certain pictures (similar to yours) were taken.


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

acklac7,
I wasn't trying to be disrespectful to anyone with my comment, I just asked because I purposely do not put photos up of landmarks or any large backgrounds. These fish are very important in the ecosystems they live in, and I don't want them dying in the wrong fisherman's hands. I've personally seen people who keep 25-30 inch muskies out of the river system, and it makes me sick to my stomach. Just clearing up my comment.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Nice fish....any tips on baits? I won't be up in NE Ohi....err...I'll be at Alum here in Columbus. ;-)


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

Baits? Yeah, we caught both fish on nightcrawlers. Haha. I'll tell you this: the only two lures I use on smaller waters (Rivers, small lakes) are topwater and spinnerbaits. They always produce for me.


----------

